#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-09-10
<teolemon> yo
<narziss> salut
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-09-15
<narziss> éwho
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-09-09
<ubuntu> salut
<Guest58866> pourquoi tu me change le nom
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-09-13
<PierreLG> Bonjour !
